# Le Dock, position



## jphg (22 Mars 2006)

Vous le portez où vous ?

Allez hop un sondage !
héhé !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

En levrette.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2006)

dt©...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Il manque une option : avec onyx on peut aussi le mettre en haut.


----------



## jphg (22 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il manque une option : avec onyx on peut aussi le mettre en haut.



gnn !


----------



## arno1x (22 Mars 2006)

Salut, le dock se trouve chez moi en bas vers la droite.

@+  Arno


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Au centre en bas. Parfois transparent.


----------



## jeanbutet (22 Mars 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut, le dock se trouve chez moi en bas vers la droite.
> 
> @+  Arno


Pareil pour moi (le plus petit possible)


----------



## chroukin (22 Mars 2006)

En bas assez petit comme ça les fenêtres prennent plus de place sur l'écran 

Et en haut c'est pas pratique du tout.

Transparent c'est sympa aussi


----------



## ice (22 Mars 2006)

Chez moi il est en bas mais masqué, et avec presque tous les raccourcis supprimés dedans, il n'y que le finder, dashboard, mail, safari et mercury, ah oui et j'oubliais la corbeille ^^


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

En bas, à droite, transparent, 
avec juste le Finder, Dashboard et la corbeille...


----------



## rubren (22 Mars 2006)

Moi en bas petit avec la majorité de mes applis, utilitaires et dossiers dedans.


----------



## utc (23 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir 
En bas et à droite c'est un peu génant quand on se rate et qu'on va trop loin (j'utilise le mascage automatique). Pour cela je l'utilise à gauche.
*Je ne comprend pas à quoi servent les effets genie et echelle !* 
Extrait de l'aide Onyx : 
"OnyX vous permet d'utiliser un troisième effet (Aspirateur). Sélectionner une de ces options modifie les paramètres immédiatement et relance le Dock. Pour visualiser l'effet plus lentement, minimiser le Dock en appuyant simultanément sur la touche Majuscule."
2 remarque, cela ne m'explique pas l'*effet d'aspirateur*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2006)

En bas au milieu avec plein d'icônes dedans.


----------



## apenspel (23 Mars 2006)

Écran de droite, sans effets, tout petit, avec masquage et transparence, bas, toute la largeur avec mon dossier utilisateur et tous les HDs, même non montés, à côté des toilettes.


----------



## jeff3 (23 Mars 2006)

En bas sur toute la largeur de l'ecran avec tout plein d'icones, ça me rappelle XP  
Voir la pièce jointe 9875


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> En bas et à droite c'est un peu génant quand on se rate et qu'on va trop loin (j'utilise le mascage automatique). Pour cela je l'utilise à gauche.
> *Je ne comprend pas à quoi servent les effets genie et echelle !*
> Extrait de l'aide Onyx :
> ...


Effet aspirateur : nouvel effet de réduction des fenêtres. Pas mal sauf pour les grandes fenêtres car c'est assez... moche 

Sinon les effets génie et échelle ben c'est joli, point barre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2006)

J'avais pas précisé que j'ai réduit la taille et gardé les effets visuels (zoom et bond des icônes).


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

en bas, masqué, avec peu d'icônes : seulement les applications dont je me sert souvent....
sinon les autres applications je les lance avec TigerLaunch....._(ça ressemble un peu à la fonctionnalité du menu Pomme, du MacOS 9 et antérieurs....)_


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2006)

en bas, une quarantaine de raccourcis, et utilisation de transparentdock 
il manque une question : certains d'entre vous utilisent-ils une appli type multi-docks ? (moi j'ai testé puis abandonné ça me saoulait &#8230


----------



## JusB (23 Mars 2006)

Je vous voit tous en train de parler de la transparence, mais comment est-ce qu'on la gère?


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Mars 2006)

JusB a dit:
			
		

> Je vous voit tous en train de parler de la transparence, mais comment est-ce qu'on la gère?


Il existe une bonne adresse ici même sur MacGé  :
TUTORIEL : Comment modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX
Tu seras particulièrement intéressé par les infos du post #4.


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2006)

JusB a dit:
			
		

> Je vous voit tous en train de parler de la transparence, mais comment est-ce qu'on la gère?



il faut utiliser "transparent dock" . 
ICI : 
http://www.freerangemac.com/


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> il faut utiliser "transparent dock" .
> ICI :
> http://www.freerangemac.com/


ClearDock est gratuit pour le même résultat


----------



## Morricon (23 Mars 2006)

Chez moi il est en bas à droite et pratiquement toujours invisible. 
- Très peu d'icône.
- Transparent.

Voili voilà !

Ps : Mais de temps en temps je le bouge à gauche.. histoire qu'il ne s'ennuie pas trop dans son coin :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2006)

'crois me souvenir que thebig avait déjà fait le même sujet


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mars 2006)

En bas, au milieu, pas de transparence, avec le masquage sur l'iBook (et sans sur le mini et son 23")


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

un dock,  non....mais 2 dock, oui.....

un en bas et un a droite, tout deux transparent....
en bas il se retracte..a droite non....
une que d'appli (en bas) un que de dossier (a droite...)


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un dock,  non....mais 2 dock, oui.....
> 
> un en bas et un a droite, tout deux transparent....
> en bas il se retracte..a droite non....
> une que d'appli (en bas) un que de dossier (a droite...)


Comment tu fais ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais ?


magie, magie, et vos idées ont du genie....








(A-Dock)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Non, c'est juste que j'ai relu le titre de ce fil, et j'ai pensé à un truc...  

Je me retire...


----------



## Yggdrasill (23 Mars 2006)

Dans mon cas, c'est en bas, centré et plus translucide que transparent (en fait je n'ai pas touché à la transparence du dock, je me suis contenté de celle des fenêtres ).
Il est resté pendant près d'un an à gauche mais là j'ai eu envie de changement donc je l'ai remis en bas. Je ne le masque que très rarement, lorsque j'ai des envie des bureau tres épuré (d'ailleurs, ya moyen de desactivé l'affichage des icones sur le bureau?) pcq on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais je trouve que le dock à la grande claaaasse, il est à la fois simple, beau et pratique !

@Stook : Moi aussi elle m'interesse ton idée des 2 dock visiblement géré indépendament l'un de l'autre !


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> magie, magie, et vos idées ont du genie....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkiiiii


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> @Stook : Moi aussi elle m'interesse ton idée des 2 dock visiblement géré indépendament l'un de l'autre !




Hop.......


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> [...] (d'ailleurs, ya moyen de desactivé l'affichage des icones sur le bureau?)[...]


Préférences du Finder, onglet Général et tu décoches les éléments que tu ne veux pas voir apparaître sur le Bureau .


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Vous le portez où vous ?
> 
> Allez hop un sondage !
> héhé !




Manque une option, qui est la mienne, en haut !


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

Vraiment excellent ce A-Dock 

Pas moyen d'activer un agrandissement comme le dock ?


----------



## azrael24 (23 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Merkiiiii



+1 
merci aussi


----------



## Yggdrasill (23 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Préférences du Finder, onglet Général et tu décoches les éléments que tu ne veux pas voir apparaître sur le Bureau .



J'ai deja essayé, mais ce que je veux, c'est virer TOUTE les icones, surtout les fichiers en fait, les dossier et divers disque je m'en fou royalement...
A part en virant tout ce qu'il y a dans le dossier Bureau, je ne vois pas trop comment faire alors !


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja essayé, mais ce que je veux, c'est virer TOUTE les icones, surtout les fichiers en fait, les dossier et divers disque je m'en fou royalement...
> *A part en virant tout ce qu'il y a dans le dossier Bureau, je ne vois pas trop comment faire alors !*


C'est évidemment la seule solution  (à ma connaissance, mais comme je n'ai pas la science infuse...).

La seule façon de faire disparaître ces fichiers ce serait en les transformant en fichiers cachés, hors j'imagine que tu ne veux pas en passer par là, vu qu'ils ne te seront plus accessibles.

Par contre, tu peux toujours t'amuser à créer une icône transparente et la coller sur les fichiers, mais bon, retrouver un fichier que l'on ne peut visualiser facilement.

Tiens, voici une icône transparente (en fait vide, tout simplement) :
Voir la pièce jointe 9889


Mais bon, si quelqu'un a une autre solution pour ce que tu souhaites...


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voici une icône transparente (en fait vide, tout simplement) :
> 
> Mais bon, si quelqu'un a une autre solution pour ce que tu souhaites...




Merci pour l'icone !

Dommage qu'il n'y aie pas une option toute bete permettant de faire cela...


----------



## jphg (24 Mars 2006)

Hé bien, je ne pensais pas recevoir autant de réponses !

Et désolé pour l'option manquante (en haut), je ne connaissais pas Onyx !
(Maintenant je connais. Quoique mon test de positionnement en haut ne fonctionne pas)


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Franchement, positionner le dock en haut c'est pas top, ne serait-ce que vis-à-vis de la barre des tâches en haut


----------



## jphg (24 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> ne serait-ce que vis-à-vis de la barre des tâches en haut



Ouais c'est vrai, elle risque de le prendre mal !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

on parle doc, mais en alliant Dragthing et Sticky windows, plus vraiment besoin de Dock....

sinon, y a dockfun....


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai déjà essayé d'utiliser Sticky Windows : c'est bien mais en fait je ne trouve pas cela si pratique ... La gestion des onglets n'est pas optimale (ergonomie couci-couça).

par ailleurs : ce fil ne serait-il pas mieux du côté 'customisation' ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà essayé d'utiliser Sticky Windows : c'est bien mais en fait je ne trouve pas cela si pratique ... La gestion des onglets n'est pas optimale (ergonomie couci-couça).
> 
> par ailleurs : ce fil ne serait-il pas mieux du côté 'customisation' ?


personellement, j'approuve le deplacement....


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on parle doc, mais en alliant Dragthing et Sticky windows, plus vraiment besoin de Dock....
> 
> sinon, y a dockfun....


Pas mal ces logiciels, mais je me suis bien habitué à Exposé et au Dock en fait maintenant


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2006)

Depuis que j'ai QuickSilver, toute tentative pour essayer d'autres docks (comme DragThing  ou le produit de Donelleschi (son nom m'échappe)) a été vouée à l'échec.

Le Dock est un peu limité (mais quand même plus pratique que le Dock de GNUStep/OpenStep) mais justement, QuickSilver me permet de le limiter au strict minimum.


----------



## clampin (24 Mars 2006)

en bas et ....







Un peu bordélique....


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> en bas et ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un peu ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Mars 2006)

Je ne vois même pas comment on peut oser le mettre ailleurs qu'en bas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Coin gauche en haut.


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on parle doc, mais en alliant Dragthing et Sticky windows, plus vraiment besoin de Dock....
> sinon, y a dockfun....



J'avais déjà testé dockfun (m'en suis lassé) mais sticky window a l'air bien sympathique  (même si j'ai pris l'habitude d'exposé, dont les quatres raccourcis sont sur mes boutons souris et non pas aux coins de l'écran, en plus ça le fait aux yeux d'un PCiste quand il voit 20 applications ouvertes en même temps et dont chaque fenêtres apparaissent toutes en écrans miniatures )


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2006)

Confirmation après test, Sticky windows est très sympathique ! Merci Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Confirmation après test, Sticky windows est très sympathique ! Merci Stook


de rien...


----------



## clampin (24 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Un peu ???



Ben oui... un peu...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mars 2006)

à droite, mais c'est normal, parce que mon deuxième écran est à droite aussi, donc le plus loin possible de ma pge de travail, après Itunes et Ichat....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui... un peu...



C'est pire que chez moi.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mars 2006)

@ Clampin  tu n'es pas le seul
(quoique j'essaye de regrouper mes applis par groupes logiques  )


----------



## jeff3 (25 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> @ Clampin  tu n'es pas le seul
> (quoique j'essaye de regrouper mes applis par groupes logiques  )


Pour y voir encore plus clair, tu peux essayer ça


----------



## ice (25 Mars 2006)

jeff3 a dit:
			
		

> Pour y voir encore plus clair, tu peux essayer ça


Je l'ai essayé et ça très sympa


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> @ Clampin  tu n'es pas le seul
> (quoique j'essaye de regrouper mes applis par groupes logiques  )







Laissez tomber, c'est Baloo le plus fort....


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Laissez tomber, c'est Baloo le plus fort....


J'veux voir j'veux voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

Bah, puis un dock, il peut etre tout petit, si tu range bien toues les applis dans divers sous dossiers par exemple....
moi, je fais comme ça, je mets les applis courante dans le dock, plus un dossier "image", un dossier "Web navigation", un dossier "web creation", un dossier "Divx", un dossier "utilitaires", un dossier "apple" et un dossier "crosoft" et pour finir le dossier Appl dans lequel je mets le reste....et forcement ces quelques dossier....et en gros, maintenant, ça donne un rangement comme ça:

http://stook2.free.fr/Public/Dock.jpg ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, puis un dock, il peut etre tout petit, si tu range bien toues les applis dans divers sous dossiers par exemple....
> moi, je fais comme ça, je mets les applis courante dans le dock, plus un dossier "image", un dossier "Web navigation", un dossier "web creation", un dossier "Divx", un dossier "utilitaires", un dossier "apple" et un dossier "crosoft" et pour finir le dossier Appl dans lequel je mets le reste....et forcement ces quelques dossier....et en gros, maintenant, ça donne un rangement comme ça:
> 
> http://stook2.free.fr/Public/Dock.jpg ...



Mais c'est la caverne d'Ali Baba, ton dock !    

En tout cas, j'aime bien le fond d'écran.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2006)

A titre de comparaison, voici le mien.


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Mars 2006)

Je vous met le mien aussi :






* Mode hypnotiseur on *

Il n'y a pas d'icones entre la calculatrice et amsn, il n'y a pas d'icones entre calculatrice et amsn !

* Mode hypnotiseur off * :love:


----------



## jeff3 (27 Mars 2006)

Dock réorganisé avec iPassion Dock Separators 
Voir la pièce jointe 9933


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

Voici mon mien organisé aussi avec iPassion Dock Separators 






Par contre j'arrive pas à afficher le nom "Internet >>" etc... comme dans l'exemple, il faut que je passe dessus pour que ça s'affiche 

Une astuce ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon mien organisé aussi avec iPassion Dock Separators
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens : tu as installé Google earth. Moi aussi. Mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner (à part l'ouvrir et faire tourner le globe). Tu peux m'aider, STP ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

T'es sous Tiger ou Panther? 
Il existe deux versions différentes de Google Earth, pour ces 2 OS.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es sous Tiger ou Panther?
> Il existe deux versions différentes de Google Earth, pour ces 2 OS.



Tiger. Mais ça y est : j'ai trouvé comment ça marche.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Alors, il te faut celui là si tu tournes avec Tiger, PPC.

Edit : on dirait qu'il n'existe maintenant qu'une seule version pour les 2 systèmes. Ils ont donc du faire une Màj. 
Quelqu'un sait si l'appli est UB?


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Je prefere le mien, il ne comporte que les applications que j'utilise en permanence :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

À gauche, centré et masqué, avec peu d'icones... Je ne m'en sers pas souvent.
En fait je viens de me procurer FruitMenu et je lance quasi tout par le menu pomme.
Souvenir du système 9 ?

 
Ph.


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

Un peu déçu de devoir payer pour ça (mais si Apple l'avait fait dans son OS je ne me plaindrais pas ).

Et puis je sais pas, le dock je trouve ça formidable


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

bon, d'accord, c'est un peu le bordel, aussi, mais c'est normal...
Voir la pièce jointe 9953


et c'est pour ça qu'il est loin à droite de mon deuxième écran...


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, d'accord, c'est un peu le bordel, aussi, mais c'est normal...
> Voir la pièce jointe 9953
> 
> 
> et c'est pour ça qu'il est loin à droite de mon deuxième écran...


2 écrans ? Frimeur


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

et ouais, et encora t'as pas tout vu, mais il y a des jeunes ici, alors j'ose pas...


----------



## baritono (29 Mars 2006)

Je suis un inconditionnel de ClearDock.... je ne peux pas me passer de la transparence... à chaque mise à jour du système, c'est la seule chose qui m'importe : est-ce que ClearDock est compaptible ? et j'attends sa mise à jour avant de faire la mise à jour du système !!! :rateau:


----------



## polux748 (3 Avril 2006)

De mon coté, je le met à gauche. Pourquoi? Je suis gaucher.


----------



## ice (3 Avril 2006)

Je vois qu'en fin de compte il n'y pas beaucoup de personnes qui mettent le dock sur les côtés si on compare avec ceux qui le mettent en bas&#8230;


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

Je le mets en bas mais auto-rétractile ...


----------



## darthfloflo (28 Avril 2006)

En bas, suffisamment petit pour ne pas être encombrant, mais assez grand pour profiter de toutes mes icones customisées !


----------



## chounim (28 Avril 2006)

En bas a droite, on est tellement plus a l'aise... Et assez gros pour savoir ce qu'on fait.


----------



## HmJ (28 Avril 2006)

... je viens de remettre l'effet loupe. Ca bouffe un peu de CPU parfois, mais a force d'aller dans les Apple Center je trouve que c'est une bonne idee...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... je viens de remettre l'effet loupe. Ca bouffe un peu de CPU parfois, mais a force d'aller dans les Apple Center je trouve que c'est une bonne idee...





			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... je viens de remettre l'effet loupe. Ca bouffe un peu de CPU parfois, mais a force d'aller dans les Apple Center je trouve que c'est une bonne idee...



Et tu as remis l'option double post, non ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

le bug de 4H du matin !!.... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## AuGie (30 Avril 2006)

En bas, non customisé, en 48x48 pour profiter des icones réalisé en multi taille


----------



## chounim (30 Avril 2006)

baritono a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un inconditionnel de ClearDock.... je ne peux pas me passer de la transparence... à chaque mise à jour du système, c'est la seule chose qui m'importe : est-ce que ClearDock est compaptible ? et j'attends sa mise à jour avant de faire la mise à jour du système !!! :rateau:



Tiens, mais de quoi donc parle-t-il me dis-je?
et paf, une petite recherche, et paf, installation succesful, et laaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

                              :love: WAOUUUUUU terrible...j'le garde! :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

Sur les miens, il se porte en bas et masqué avec cleardock et effet génie!! je ne trouve pas très pratique de le mettre à gauche ou à droite&#8230;
Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

Mais...comment vous faites pour le mettre en bas &#224; gauche?! ou &#224; droite!? Une appli externe?? car moi lorsque qu'il est en bas, bah il est centr&#233;...^^

Sinon moi il est en bas...sur les c&#244;t&#233;s c'est pas tr&#232;s pratique...et je pense que c'est l'habitude aussi! si le dock serait sur les cotes lors de l'achat du mac je pense que le mien serait &#224; droite! xD


bon dimanche!!


----------



## Namida (22 Avril 2007)

De taille minime, il ne pr&#233;sente que les applications principales, en bas &#224; droite.

L&#233;ger agrandissement au passage de la souris, plus option masquage/affichage automatique. :love:



empedro9 a dit:


> ...



Voir TransparentDock.


----------



## Philippe (22 Avril 2007)

empedro9 a dit:


> Mais...comment vous faites pour le mettre en bas &#224; gauche?! ou &#224; droite!? Une appli externe?? car moi lorsque qu'il est en bas, bah il est centr&#233;...^^
> 
> Sinon moi il est en bas...sur les c&#244;t&#233;s c'est pas tr&#232;s pratique...



 empedro9

Le dock est toujours centr&#233;... mais centr&#233; en bas, ou centr&#233; &#224; gauche ou &#224; droite de l'&#233;cran 
Ce n'est pas du tout une appli externe mais une simple... *Pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me* (voir menu Pomme), afficher "Dock" : &#224; partir de l&#224; tu peux positionner le dock o&#249; tu veux.

Chaque position a ses avantages et ses inconv&#233;nients... perso je l'ai mis &#224; gauche de mon &#233;cran !!!

J'ajoute qu'une application comme Onyx permet aussi me semble-t-il de mettre le dock en haut de l'&#233;cran 




Edit: je viens de relire quelques messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents. En effet, une expression comme "en bas &#224; droite" par exemple signifierait qu'on peut placer le dock autrement que centr&#233;


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Avril 2007)

à gauche et transparent


----------



## Namida (22 Avril 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> ...



Cf. mon précédent message.


----------



## Philippe (22 Avril 2007)

Namida a dit:


> Cf. mon précédent message.



Ben oui :rateau:

C'est pour ça, notamment, que j'ai édité :




Philippe a dit:


> Edit: je viens de relire quelques messages précédents. En effet, une expression comme "en bas à droite" par exemple signifierait qu'on peut placer le dock autrement que centré


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Oki je vais tester Transaparent Dock pour voir! merci pour vos r&#233;ponses!!


bonne semaine!^^


Edit:  erf...pas de version Intel...^^


----------

